# Contestwiederbelebung



## smileyml (28. August 2013)

Hallo,

einige User fragen immer wieder mal wann der nächste Contest stattfindet oder kommen sogar mit einem Themenvorschlag.
In der Vergangenheit kann tutorials.de da auf eine lange Erfolgsserie zurückblicken und nun stellen wir uns die Frage ob man dort weitermachen soll. Hier ein Blick auf vergangene Grafik-Contests: http://www.tutorials.de/grafik-contests/

Bitte antwortet nicht nur durch die Auswahl der Punkte bei der Umfrage, sondern schreibt gern auch ein paar Worte dazu.
Grüße Marco


----------



## sheel (28. August 2013)

Ob irgendeine nennenswerte Teilnahme zu erwarten ist...?


----------



## smileyml (28. August 2013)

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nein.
Aber ein User hat mich um ein Contest gebeten und ich sagte ihm, das ich diese Umfrage davor setze.


----------



## DexXxtrin (2. September 2013)

Finde Conteste eine gute Möglichkeit sich mit anderen Usern zu messen und sich selbst zu verbessern.
Es ist ja auch schön Ergebnise von den Andern anzusehen.
Persönliche wäre ich auch für Coding Contest, aber man kann leider nur eins Auswählen


----------



## sheel (2. September 2013)

Dann schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/395311-coding-quiz-interesse-neuen.html


----------



## DexXxtrin (2. September 2013)

Hehe, super Sache!


----------



## pixelator (2. September 2013)

Bisher 262 Zugriffe mit 5 Antworten! Liegt´s vielleicht an der Urlaubszeit? Für mein Gefühl war es doch recht ruhig hier in den letzten Wochen. 

Wenn das mit den contests nichts wird... wie wäre es denn einen Showroom einzurichten, in dem die user ihre Arbeiten zeigen und beschreiben. Die Arbeiten könnten hier ´ne Zeit stehen bleiben (vlt. 4 Wochen) und per click von anderen usern bewertet werden. Die besten (interressantesten) landen dann auf der Seite "Galerie" und der Showroom wäre wieder frei. Wer es nicht in die Galerie geschaft hat, muß an seiner Arbeit noch feilen.  Sowas könnte man auch nach 2D/3D/Coder filtern. Das ist nur mal so eine spontane Idee. Ich war gerade in der Galerie bei "creativecrash" um mich ein wenig inspirieren zu lassen. Das ist immer wieder spannend und man erfährt welches Potential sich hinter einem Usernamen verbirgt..

Gruß pixelator


----------



## sheel (2. September 2013)

Öhm, haben wir sowas nicht?
http://www.tutorials.de/showroom/
Nur ist der aufgrund der wenigen Nutzung mit der Zeit irgendwie in der Versenkung verschwunden...
war mal viel präsenter (und grafisch angepasst auch...aber wenns keinen menr interessiert...)

*Ist nach Themen getrennt
*Konnte? mal bewertet werden
*Hat eine Kategorie für besonders gute Werke.

(Was sollen Coder mit sowas? Für uns brauchts dort keine Kategorie.)


----------



## DexXxtrin (3. September 2013)

Also das mit dem Showroom find ich auch etwas schade. Als ich diesen wiedermal durchstöbern wollte, musste ich mich zuerst nochmals versichern, dass ich richtig bin. Hat mir definitiv besser gefallen vorher 

Denke der Hauptgedanke beim Contest ist, dass alle die gleiche Aufgabe bewältigen und man dann sieht, wie verschieden man diese Angehen kann...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2013)

Am aktuellen Aussehen des Showrooms bin gewissermaßen ich schuld.
Er wurde seit längerer Zeit praktisch nicht mehr genutzt und die Pflege des stark angepassten Designs war bei jedem Software-Update unserer Forensoftware eine stundenlange Aktion für mich.


----------



## smileyml (3. September 2013)

Die Umfrage ist jetzt fast eine Woche alt.
Angesichts der mageren Beteiligung sieht es wohl schlecht aus mit der Wiederbelebung?!


----------



## DexXxtrin (3. September 2013)

Frage: Ist es einen grossen Aufwand, einen Contest zu starten?
Sonst könnte man ja einen beginnen und schauen wie gross die Beteiligung ist...?!


----------



## smileyml (4. September 2013)

Thema und Regelwerk sollten überlegt werden, wie damit auch Zeitrahmen (4-6 Wochen je nach erwartetem Aufwand).
Und ein von Beginn an aussichtloser Wettkampf, ist vergebene Mühe auf allen Seiten.
Bei gleich bleibendem Ergebnis der Umfrage inkl. der mageren Beteiligung, starte ich persönlich keinen Contest. Zu dem könnten das auch User von sich aus initieren. Einen Artikel kann man vorbereiten und alles andere auch. Wir sind hier ja nicht in der Schule und jeder darf mitgestalten.

Grüße Marco

PS: Wenn jemand alles vorbereitet, sehe ich kein Problem es entsprechend zu veröffentlichen –*Thema, Regeln, Laufzeit, Teaserartikel inkl. Teaserbild. Einfach alles in die Tutorial-Inbox und los geht es.


----------



## FArtz (27. August 2014)

Es wäre auch interressant wenn Intros noch erlaubt wären


----------



## alxy (27. August 2014)

Der Thread ist nen Jahr alt. Auch wenn ich bei Coding-Challenges immer weider gerne dabei wäre


----------



## FArtz (27. August 2014)

Oh ganz übersehen


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2014)

Gibt es hier mal wieder was?

Vielleicht was zum Thema "Mobile" oder "Wearables"?


----------



## StormChaser (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde ja, dass sich sowas hervorragend eignet.
Leider verstehe ich die Aufgabe nicht richtig, denn statt des "B" als ersten Buchstaben erhalte ich "R", und zwar durch:
Eingabe: W
 nach Walze #1 => U
 nach Walze #2 => P
 nach Walze #3 => H
 nach Walze #4 => D
 nach Walze #3 => F
 nach Walze #2 => I
 nach Walze #1 => R


----------



## Yaslaw (25. Oktober 2019)

@StormChaser 
Was du erhältst und ob du die Frage verstanden hast, passt besser in den anderen Thread.
Das du das Thema als Wettbewerb vorschlägst, dass ist hier richtig.


----------



## StormChaser (25. Oktober 2019)

Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> @StormChaser
> Was du erhältst und ob du die Frage verstanden hast, passt besser in den anderen Thread.
> Das du das Thema als Wettbewerb vorschlägst, dass ist hier richtig.


Gut, frage ich mal im anderen Thread nach und hoffe, dass sich auch hier dafür jemand interessiert. Ist ja unabhängig von der Programmiersprache.


----------

